# Rose holder assembly on a Classic



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

How do I remove the Rose holder assembly to change the Group Seal ?? I have removed the screws but cant shift the Rose holder assembly. Any help would be great..


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

It does come out trust me. I usually stick the allen key up the hole the screw was in and kind of lever it out.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you got the machine on its back? That helps get in there and wrestle it out. Usually ok once you've had it out first time, assuming you take it out to clean every so often. Either stick a small screwdriver head in to tweaze it out, or take the universal adapter (hammer) and give it a light (and I mean light) tap to just ease away.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank You

Now removed and a new Group Seal fitted.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Also, don't worry if the new seal makes it very tight to begin with. They loosen up over time.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a lot better I even done a small mod on the Rose holder put a very small countersink on all water holes on both sides, water seems to flow better.


----------

